# AMD SYSTEM CONFIGURATION less than 30K



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi GUYS

    I have decided to buy a PC for myself. MAX limit Rs 30,000/-

I Like to have the following

    AMD Athlon XP 2600+ 
    17''  Monitor
    256 DDR memory
    A CD-RW

the rest of the system components are not critical like kbd/mouse/Cabinet etc.

    The confusion is which MOTHERBOARD to BUY!!!!

    VIA Chipset based or Nforce based!!!

    My Choice is the ASUS A7N8X-VM

    Is there any other better motherboards

   Please suggest me a Good mother board.

   The main purpose of using the PC will be for Programming,Learning and play few  games (not on MAX Settings!!! may be on 800X600) the board should support DirectX 9.0+ and OpenGL 2.0

Does Nforce2 Support SATA Natively????


Thanx

Gopi Charan


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2004)

A7N8X- all the way, U are buying one of the bst motherboard for amd


----------



## theraven (Sep 7, 2004)

agreed
its the best
and this one has onboard graphics too 
sata is optional on some boards ... all these boards do have sata support but some moght not come with the connectors
tho the a7n8x does have sata .. confirm everything before u buy tho
o the onboard graphics is a gf4 i think .. and its not a dx9 chip .. its a dx8.1 chip .... tho ofcourse u can install dx9 .. but it wont be utilised fully


----------



## superuser (Oct 29, 2004)

go for nforce3 250 chipset based boards over nforce2 if you want to play games.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 30, 2004)

Dude superuser y r u suggesting him a AMD 64 mobo when he is getting a Athlon XP processor

@the original poster, get the dlx version of the A7N8X mobo if you wanna overclock .......It shud be arnd 6.5k i think.


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 30, 2004)

also,get the a7n8x deluxe rev 2.0


and u will be fine with a 2400+

invest the rest of the money on the suggested mobo

and the a7n8x vm oc's like cr@p due to its onboard gfx.and if u cant buy a decent gfx card due to budget constraints then get one of those sis cards for 350-400 bux.


----------



## skate056 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Processor for MSI KT4Ultra*

Hi,
Just wanted to get some information for upgrading my PC.
Right now I am using a  AMD Athlon XP 1700+ on a MSI KT4Ultra motherboard (VIA KT400 chipset). I just want to upgrade to a faster processor. Any suggestions(with price) about compatible processors available in the market? 
Thanks,
Saket


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 2, 2004)

Well I think mobo prices have dropped...my friends gettin a A7N8X-E deluxe mobo for 6K. I am still waitin to see it in his hands b4 I say nething. I assembled the system for him. So if u can get ur hands on the A7N8X-E mobo deluxe edition...go for it. I got the same processor and the said mobo and it overclocks like nething...peace of mind mate...


----------

